# Need help with Scary Clown Costume!!



## psycho (Jun 10, 2009)

A straight jacket is pretty scary to me


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

For clothes I say go with more traditional clown garb. For many people, that's scary just in and of itself. Maybe put some fake blood on it.


----------



## RallyeXpress (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is my costume from 2008 and 2007.

Jeff




2008












2007


----------

